# Engaged...to Skaven!



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Argh! I'm committed. I gave in to the demons I've been fighting for years am finally making a foray into WFB. As of yesterday, I'm the proud owner of a regiment of Plague Monks. I haven't picked up the newest Skaven army book, but besides this Plague Monk investment, I own some old crab-walking Clanrats (and don't think I'm too proud not to use them). I think I'm going with a Clan Pestilens-themed army. What should my next step be? Should I just focus on acquiring as many Plague Monks as possible?

Ugh...thank goodness I fell in love with Skaven instead of one of the more expensive armies...*sigh*

EDIT: Eep, should this go in the Tactics section?


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you going to turnaments with this army? If not pick up the lustria army book.
The clan pestilence in that book look very cool to my eyes


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations, welcome to the world of warhammer fantasy.
Plague censer bearers are absolutey savage, so i would get as many as possible for your army. Obviously plague monks to bulk out your troops. If your going "pure" pestilensce then the choices are quite straight forward. If its more of a basis then adding in other units like ratogres, jezzails and ratling guns.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ohh, do some plaguey ratogres, in robes!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

tattered robes at that


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Warsmith Tharak, I don't plan on going anywhere near a tournament. I went to one once, and didn't like it at all. Ever seen Scanners? I felt like I was being scanned the entire time. Too much pressure to hurry up, be quiet, and not do anything that could be interpreted the least bit foolish. Felt like 4th grade all over again! That said, perhaps I should buy the Lustria army book in addition to the Skaven edition. 

So, I guess the main order of business right now is to stock up on Plague Monks. It'll probably take a while, so I can lay off picking up anything else until I have a hearty core of Monks at my disposal. I'm not sure if I'm making it strictly Pestilens, or just going for the general flavor...I suppose I should really pick up the army book first. 

On the robed Rat Ogres...that sounds fabulous, but a little beyond my skill to produce. How would one go about creating the billowing robes? Green stuff? *takes out pencil and a notepad*


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i would go with greenstuff. Best thing to do would be go into your local GW and ask them to show you. It really is easier seeing it done in front of you


----------

